# The Kidderminster Killer and Clee Audaxes



## Philip Whiteman (9 May 2017)

Try these two audacious audaxes for a good day out. Entries are already coming in fast, so don't leave it too late to enter. 

*Start: Belbroughton, Worcestershire. Nr jn4 of the M5*

*THE KIDDERMINSTER KILLER* is a 215km endurance audax with a long pedigree, a hilly but spectacular route to Montgomeryshire and back. This event is a bit of legend in audax circles and has attracted a great number of riders, both internationally and locally, over 25 years. 3,750m of ascent provides a challenging day. Few people return with daylight to spare. 








*FROM CLEE TO HEAVEN* is a 123km figure of 8 jaunt from North Worcestershire to the Blue Hills of Shropshire and back. A lovely rural route with a hill or two or three or....... Lovely on a summer's day.






ENTRY AND INFO: Details on all Beacon Audaxes at http://www.beaconrcc.org.uk/audax/index.html
FACEBOOK: http://www.facebook.com/groups/expressaudax/


*AND NEW FOR 2017*: 7th October,* Autumn Rivers*, a 200km event with 2AAA. Belbroughton - Bromyard - Ross on Wye - Winchcombe - Belbroughton


----------



## Philip Whiteman (9 May 2017)

... and the date is 22nd July


----------

